# medion3000 USB



## vinc5nt (8. Oktober 2002)

Hi, 
Warum funtzen die USB ports bei dem medion3000 mobo meiner Bekannten nicht? 
Ich bin am Ende mit meinem Latein, generell scheint er die USB ports wahrzunehmen, oder zumindestens dass etwas angeschlossen wurde, z.B. ein sidewinder joystick, der sich laut hersteller selber installieren soll, doch man kann keine Treiber installieren, er findet nichtmal welche. Jetzt hab ich nach guter alter mach weg und dann wieder neu devise die usb ports (usb_roots) gelöscht, doch wie krieg ich die wieder drauf? ... selber macht er es nicht und manuell weiß ich nicht "was" ich "wohin" tun sollte??? 
irgendwas ist da kräftig im AA! 
mich würde es sowieso mal interessieren wie man treiber manuell installieren kann, wo die gelagert werden, welche inf datein man nehmen muss usw. 

vielen dank

das System :
aldi PC  medion 3000 mobo 
1,8 pentium4 
256ram 
80 gig paltte glaube ich 
gforce3 
dvd
brenner
etc.


----------



## melmager (9. Oktober 2002)

ich sehe da 2 möglichkeiten:

a) im bios ist usb abgeschaltet
b) mobo im eimer


----------



## vinc5nt (9. Oktober 2002)

die beiden usb ports im Bios sind an dass hab ich gleich zu angang schon überprüft. Kann es vielleicht an scheiss treibern liegen ... wo könnte ich treiber für das mobo finden (medion3000) und wie kann man denn treiber manuell in xp installieren ... jetzt mal ganz allgemein, denn der PC scheint sich im mom gegen alle sachen zu streuben , ach und kann das prob mit den usb ports vielleicht auch von dieser tollen medialen blende, die nach vorneherausragt liegen, weil der Rechner hat hinten 2 usb ports und vorne 2 ... das kann aber eigentlich nicht angehen da die kabelpeitsche für die mediale blende vom einem ende des boards ausgeht... und die anderen usb ports wiederrum  aber wieder von der anderen seite ???


----------

